# Rhubarb wine not clearing.



## Svehn (Oct 14, 2012)

I started a rhubarb wine a month and a half ago. For some reason it is staying very cloudy.

It is at .998 SG and has been degassed. I stabilized and added a two part clearing agent 3 weeks ago. It just will not come clear.

I have been searching for a possible reason. The only thing I can think of is proteins. Would cold clearing work on this? The overnight lows are getting to around freezing temps for water so I am not worried about the wine freezing(13.4%).

Just wanting to rack some more knowledgeable minds on this one.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Oct 14, 2012)

Did you add pectic enzyme to the primary?


----------



## Svehn (Oct 14, 2012)

No, the recipe did not call for any. And rhubarb doesn't have pectin.


----------



## Luc (Oct 15, 2012)

A month and a half ???

Man this is just a baby, staining its diapers.

Patience is the key.

Luc


----------



## Svehn (Oct 16, 2012)

That's kinda what i was thinking. But not hoping for. Lol. I was hoping it would have made more progress with the clearing agent by now.

Well, guess that means it is off to get another carboy.

Need to get fruit out of the deep freeze in time for hunting season.


----------



## Turock (Oct 16, 2012)

You can't stabilize a wine that's not clear.

Always use pectic enzyme to break down the fruit. You could add some now to the carboy--it often helps clearing. Let it sit and age up and try to clear. If it doesn't, after a couple months, you could try some bentonite in it. Bentonite can do a good job, but it will also take several months.

Cold stabilization will only work if you used calcium carbonate to adjust the PH.


----------

